# First ones this year!



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Taken this afternoon at a site near me


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats an evil looking adder right there!


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Some quality pictures..:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well done there buddie!

It never got bright enough here this week.

I recon they are a week later due to the cold snap this year!


----------



## GTE_BOA (Feb 5, 2009)

wicked pics mate looks nasty as hell


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

nice pics m8 they look good.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice finds there Stu. 

Graeme, I was thinking just the same, mine are a little later this year. Next fine day we get i'll be out there


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Nice finds there Stu.
> 
> Graeme, I was thinking just the same, mine are a little later this year. Next fine day we get i'll be out there


Old Stu there was breaking his neck to do the first post!

Git!

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

good finds mate, may head down to a site tomorrow to have a little look, depending on the weather


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

OMG i didnt realise they looked so terribly evil!!

Marina


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> OMG i didnt realise they looked so terribly evil!!
> 
> Marina


yes but Stuart is scarier!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

You'd better believe it, Apparently, the Boogeyman checks his closet every night in case I'm in there!


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

great pics stuart :2thumb:


----------



## GTE_BOA (Feb 5, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> You'd better believe it, Apparently, the Boogeyman checks his closet every night in case I'm in there!


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Superb find and pics - I`m up in Bolton, don`t suppose I`m likely to find many Adders up here near me? It would/must be amazing to see such a beautiful creature in it`s natural habitat - a grass snake would do me never mind an adder! Spent half my childhood tryna spot a grass snake or adder but never had any luck.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Go across to the North Yorkshire moors


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Im so jealous!!

What a truly stunning snake - those eyes are vermillion! 

Beautiful pics :mf_dribble:


----------



## VoodooViper (Jan 25, 2009)

They are cracking pictures mate well done


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Brilliant pictures. Do all adders have orangey-red eyes like that? Looks really evil!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Plenty of Adders in North Yorkshire.......if you know where to look!

Sunday!


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone know anywhere to find wild adders in birmingham?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

They look great! I may have to go on a search this weekend.


----------



## bignick (Mar 24, 2007)

god damm that is one evil lookins snake :devil::devil:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Plenty of Adders in North Yorkshire.......if you know where to look!


ORLY??:mf_dribble: A hunting I will go!


----------

